
Ruby vs. Elixir vs. Go: A concurrency comparison - jswny
https://medium.com/@learnitnow/ruby-vs-elixir-vs-go-a-concurrency-comparision-d2330c1fa3a6
======
joshmn
Regarding the Ruby (Puma) example: It doesn't say how many threads or how many
workers were used. Assuming they used the default, of course it's not going to
be great.

The author ends with,

> I hope this would help you to understand that how languages would behave
> under load.

But it doesn't. Because no developer, when they see that their stack is under
load, will say "oh my language might just not be performant enough, I guess
I'll switch" without first looking to tune their stack.

